# Immigration process!!



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

We are getting really excited we should be organised enough to send all of our immigration forms away next month. !!!
We are hoping to come to Canada as skilled worker, my husband is an Accountant. My sister also lives on Vancouver Island.
We were just wondering if anyone else was going through this process and if the process time was any different due to the Economy at the moment. We had thought it may take less time at the moment?? but really thats probably just us hoping!!! We at present live in England UK.


Thankyou for reading this.

Kind Regards
Cbarclay


----------



## newpair (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

We have just gone thru the same process (with a lawyer in Canada to assist). It took us a little over 3 years and was frustrating due to the lack of info provided, esp at the end. The time estimates originally given were, however, accurate. The CIC requirements will govern your process and they change without notice. This is why we hired a lawyer (cost us about £3000 I think). It has also proved a good source of support. You could however get by alone by frequently checking the CIC website. Be prepared for 2 years with no contact and no change in status on your application, this is just the way it works.

Good luck



CBarclay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are getting really excited we should be organised enough to send all of our immigration forms away next month. !!!
> We are hoping to come to Canada as skilled worker, my husband is an Accountant. My sister also lives on Vancouver Island.
> ...


----------



## Clarey73 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Immigration process*

Hi, 
i dont want to dampen your excitment but we submitted our forms in July 06 and we're still here!!!! We are waiting for my new babies medical form to arrive then we can go for our medicals. As the other person said be prepared for 2yrs + without ant contact from cic. It is an exremely lengthy process, we too are going under the skilled worker visa, but as your sister lives out there it may speed up your application. Good luck hope you hear quicker than us 








CBarclay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are getting really excited we should be organised enough to send all of our immigration forms away next month. !!!
> We are hoping to come to Canada as skilled worker, my husband is an Accountant. My sister also lives on Vancouver Island.
> ...


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou for your responces it is nice to hear from someone going through the same thing. I had hoped it would not take as long but i knew deep down it may.

Christine


----------



## Clarey73 (Jun 18, 2009)

*immigration process*

I have read somewhere that they have revamped the whole process and it is much quicker so you never know it may happen that way for you. You can live in hope 






CBarclay said:


> Thankyou for your responces it is nice to hear from someone going through the same thing. I had hoped it would not take as long but i knew deep down it may.
> 
> Christine


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

A friend of mine applied from the UK in January 2009 and got the letter for medicals in May, so it is actully much quicker. I applied in May 2006 and just got the PR visa last month, though it was delayed because they asked my husband to go for additional tests (repeat medicals) two times.


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

dakus77 said:


> A friend of mine applied from the UK in January 2009 and got the letter for medicals in May, so it is actully much quicker. I applied in May 2006 and just got the PR visa last month, though it was delayed because they asked my husband to go for additional tests (repeat medicals) two times.



Hi Thankyou for replying that gives me hope. I am slightly confused about skilled worker process is that the same as Federal skilled worker?? My husband is an accountant and is on the Federal skilled worker list! Not sure if that makes it any easier.?

Christine


----------



## Clarey73 (Jun 18, 2009)

*immigration process*

Hi, how long after you had your medicals did you get the pr visas through? we are just waiting for my newborns to come through then we can go for ours? Are you planning on going this year?






dakus77 said:


> A friend of mine applied from the UK in January 2009 and got the letter for medicals in May, so it is actully much quicker. I applied in May 2006 and just got the PR visa last month, though it was delayed because they asked my husband to go for additional tests (repeat medicals) two times.


----------



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

*Immigration process*

Oh my God, I had no idea we'd be looking at a time frame like that!! I read it took about 9 months? My situation is a little different, I am Canadian living in London and bringing home my common law partner and our young daughter so would be basically applying for a family class sponsor visa, for just my partner. My daughter is a Canadian citizen because I am, so does anyone have a clue how long it might take in my case? Crossing my fingers it's good news...


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Keepeau said:


> Oh my God, I had no idea we'd be looking at a time frame like that!! I read it took about 9 months? My situation is a little different, I am Canadian living in London and bringing home my common law partner and our young daughter so would be basically applying for a family class sponsor visa, for just my partner. My daughter is a Canadian citizen because I am, so does anyone have a clue how long it might take in my case? Crossing my fingers it's good news...



Hi my sister moved to Canada last january her husband and children are canadian and this only took nine months as it was mainly my sister that needed to go 
through the process. 

Christine


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Clarey73 said:


> Hi, how long after you had your medicals did you get the pr visas through? we are just waiting for my newborns to come through then we can go for ours? Are you planning on going this year?


Hi,
Sorry for my late response, I landed in Canada on June 22nd and have been trying to settle down, rent a house etc.
After the medicals, it took about 3 weeks to get the approval letter asking us to submit our passports for the visas. It took 2 weeks to get the visas, because I submitted the passports in person.


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

CBarclay said:


> Hi Thankyou for replying that gives me hope. I am slightly confused about skilled worker process is that the same as Federal skilled worker?? My husband is an accountant and is on the Federal skilled worker list! Not sure if that makes it any easier.?
> 
> Christine


Hi,
The skilled and Federal skilled worker is the same. Since your husband's profession is on the list, your case should be processed within one year. The new improved process gurantees that or your money back.

I am finally in Canada, arrived Calgary on June 22nd.


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou , thats great new !!!

We are looking at Calgary as well.

Hope you are settling in !!!


Christine


----------



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Christine, that made me feel a lot better!

Do you think using an immigration lawyer is necessary in this case? What did your sister do? I have already seen one lawyer who wants to offer us the whole settlement package for £3315 (which includes helping us to find work etc.). I think all that's rather unncecessary, never mind the cost - I'm effectively returning home after all. If I can find someone to look over the papers that would be enough but it's not easy, there are a lot of sharks out there! 

I suspect recommendations are not the done thing on this website so won't embarrass anyone by asking for any, unless they want to send me a private email. 

Thanks all! 

Melissa


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Keepeau said:


> Thanks Christine, that made me feel a lot bett
> 
> Do you think using an immigration lawyer is necessary in this case? What did your sister do? I have already seen one lawyer who wants to offer us the whole settlement package for £3315 (which includes helping us to find work etc.). I think all that's rather unncecessary, never mind the cost - I'm effectively returning home after all. If I can find someone to look over the papers that would be enough but it's not easy, there are a lot of sharks out there!
> 
> ...



Hi Melissa

My sister didnt use a Lawyer, i think once the paper work was filled out it was very straight forward. After applying she had her medicals i think just six months later. They were slightly delayed as my sister was pregnant and therefore had to have her medical once my nephew was born.
She was then given a window of which she had to be in Canada, as they had not sold their house they went to Canada on holiday , and where able to return for a few weeks. This didnt seem to be a problem as her husband is Canadian.
Where as neither myself or husband are Canadian we would have to go within our window and stay.

We are applying through Federal skilled worker process and will not be using a Lawyer, i dont feel that its worth the cost.

My sister is on holiday at the moment but she will be more than happy to give me some more information when she returns.

Hope this has been some help!!!

Christine


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

*info please*



dakus77 said:


> A friend of mine applied from the UK in January 2009 and got the letter for medicals in May, so it is actully much quicker. I applied in May 2006 and just got the PR visa last month, though it was delayed because they asked my husband to go for additional tests (repeat medicals) two times.


hi can you tell me how long it takes from sending in all your info to going for medicals and the getting your pr.we have waited 25 month and just recived my letter asking for all the info so they can start the ball rolling.cheers gaz


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi to all,

I applied for immigration last year October.
*I received AOR from Centralised Intake Office, Sydney in the month of May.*
I am in the process of submitting all my documents.
By the end of this month, I hope to submit all my papers.

1. I want to know how long after I submit my papers, will it take to reach the final level.
2. I also want to know my status this far. How much assurance can I give to myself for getting the visa after I received AOR.

Will appreciate your inputs.
Thanks in advance.
SAM


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi 
We have handed our forms in, but just wondered if i fell pregnant in the next few months how this would affect the process. If it may slow the visas down and how easy it is to have another child added to our forms after we have already sent them all???????

Thanks
Christine


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

This site gives you the timeline. 

cic.gc.ca/english/information/times/international/02a-skilled-fed.asp#europe

I do not think they have enough data for the new process yet. 

I applied from the US and it took me 9 months from the start to the time I got my visa in December 2007. I know my application was EXTREMELY organized and I tagged every application form, and all my educational/professional certifications etc. into sections for easy reading and review.

Personally, I think it makes a big difference if you ENSURE your app. is complete, well organized and everything is clean and tidy (I typed in my forms so it was not handwritten)....Im sure whoever reviewed my app was kind enough to pass it through fast...

I also think its better to send EVERYTHING completed with all the supporting documents at the same time rather than send it piece meal...which frustrates the reviewers and takes more time (back and forth in mailing etc)

Just my 2 cents for all the ones considering or in the process of applying.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

samdubai said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I applied for immigration last year October.
> *I received AOR from Centralised Intake Office, Sydney in the month of May.*
> ...


can i ask what does AOR mean ?we are at the same point as you buy the sound of it can you tell me the info they have asked for on the back of the letter you recived telling you ,you have until a certain date to send all you docs in i also downloaded the check list from the web site and they are asking for diffrent docs what have you done?i dont know what to do cheers gaz


----------

